# Problem z xauth przy starcie X

## robertsurma

Przy pierwszym starcie X-ów (za pomocą "startx") pojawia się komunikat:

```
No screen found.
```

Przy drugiej lub trzeciej próbie, środowisko graficzne (icewm) startuje wreszcie i działa bez zarzutu, ale pojawia się komunikat na konsoli:

```
xauth: file /home/user/.serverauth.6363 does not exist
```

Ale po uruchomieniu icewm, ten plik już jest.

System aktualizowałem i wydaje mi się, że mam wszystkie pakiety, które powinienem mieć.

Gdzie szukać źródła problemu?

W logach Xorg nie ma żadnego błędu.

Ciekawy objaw: gdy mam połączenie z Internetem, startx działa błyskawicznie. Gdy nie ma połączenia, uruchamianie środowiska graficznego trwa jakieś 30 sekund. Tak jakby sprawdzał jakąś remote session.

----------

## robertsurma

Część problemu rozwiązana. Opóźnienie wynikało z polecenia "hostname -f" zawartego w skrypcie /usr/bin/startx.

Zmieniłem linię:

```
hostname=`hostname -f`
```

na 

```
hostname=`hostname`.mojaDomena
```

Pozostaje jeszcze rozwiązanie problemu z komunikatem xauth.

----------

## SlashBeast

Problem z hostname mozesz rozwiazac poprzez wpisanie nazwy swojego hosta jako domene/alias dla 127.0.0.1 w /etc/hosts.

Co do tego xautha, jaki masz filesystem tam? I jak wyglada caly output ze startx od startu?

----------

## robertsurma

Filesystem to reiserfs.

Output z "startx":

```
asus-i3 # startx

xauth: file /root/.serverauth.5363 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.16.4

Release Date: 2014-12-20

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 4.0.5-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux asus-i3 4.0.5-gentoo #12 SMP Sun Aug 2 00:47:34 CET 2015 x86_64

Kernel command line : root=PARTUUID=31792845-7289-4566-8bf1-58cf2276beac4

Build Date: 15 July 2015 2:06:29PM

Current version of pixman: 0.32.6

Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Aug 3 00:19:23 2015

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) Using system config directory "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

icewm-session: using /root/.icewm for privite configuration files

IceWM: using /root/.icewm for privite configuration files

icewmbg: using /root/.icewm for privite configuration files

icewmtray: using /root/.icewm for privite configuration files

iceWM: MappingNotify

icewmbg: MappingNotify
```

----------

## lsdudi

a w ogóle masz zainstalowany pakiet xauth ?

btw reiserfs jako główna partycja to nie jest najlepszy pomysł.

----------

## robertsurma

Pakiet xauth oczywiście zainstalowany.

Co do Reisera... dlaczego nie jest to dobry pomysł?

Ja używał go od 10 lat i ani razu mnie nie zawiódł w przeciwieństwie do innych FS.

----------

